# Entscheidungshilfe



## Nieke (30. August 2012)

Hallo ihr. 

Ich bin für den Winter auf der Suche nach einem Spaßbike und möchte mir ein Dirtbike zulegen. Nun war ich bei den verschiedensten Radläden in der Umgebung und dort gefiel mir nichts - außerdem habe ich das Internet durchforstet und bis auf das YT Firstlove nichts passendes gefunden. Am liebsten würde ich mir selbst eins aufbauen (mit einem Specialized Rahmen  ), aber das würde momentan meine Finanziellen Kapazitäten sprengen. Also hätte ich gerne was gebrauchtes. Im Bikemarkt bin ich schon doppelt fündig geworden, nur habe ich bei Privatverkäufen generell etwas schiss, gerade wenn es um Summen um die 500 geht. 
Wozu würdet ihr mir raten? Bikemarkt oder lieber doch etwas neues um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen? Gibt es etwas worauf ich im Bikemarkt achten kann, was das ganze sicherer macht (bzg. Bezahlung z.b.)? 

Nieke


----------



## jboe (30. August 2012)

Selbstaufbauen macht ziemlich viel Spass und du wirst ne andere Beziehung zum Rad haben 
Wenn du Zeit investieren kannst und dich nach gebrauchten Teilen umschaust, kommst du auch recht günstig weg.
Ich hab bei dem Rahmen meines Mannes 3 Wochen den Lack abgekratz und ich muss gestehen das ich zu seinem 4 Xer eine stärker Bindung habe. 
Wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich das getan habe: Ich war Schwanger, durfte nicht arbeiten und hatte dementsprechend viiiiiiel Langeweile!

Deine Bedenken kann ich verstehen.
Wir schauen uns die Bewertungen der Leute im Bikemarkt an und schauen ob sie im Forum "bekannt" sind. Wir hatten noch nie Schwierigkeiten und das bei bis jetzt 9 selbstaufgebauten Rädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (30. August 2012)

@jboe: Das mit der Beziehung kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen! Aber ich habe noch nie ein Bike selber aufgebaut. Bin zwar keine Lusche im Schrauben und Montieren, aber ich würde an gewisse Grenzen stoßen. Gibt es im Internet Anleitungen? Oder Bücher? Wie kann ich mich weiterbilden, gerade in Bezug auf Bremssysteme oder Gabel montieren? 

Soo viele Fragen


----------



## jboe (30. August 2012)

Learning by doing
Wo genau siehst Du denn das Problem?


----------



## Nieke (30. August 2012)

Wo ich Probleme sehe? Oh, dafür reicht ein einfacher Beitrag nicht aus  Ich bin wirklich was montieren am Bike angeht fast komplett ohne Erfahrung. Was ich kann sind die üblichen Handgriffe oder den Vorbau wechseln, aber da hört es dann schon auf. 
Mir schwirren Fragen im Kopf herum wie z.b.: Wie bekomme ich die Gabel in den Rahmen oder wo werden die Bremsscheiben montiert.....ich glaube ich kauf mir erst mal ein nettes Technikbuch


----------



## scylla (30. August 2012)

wenn du schon richtung selbstaufbauen schielst...
gebrauchten rahmen kaufen, gebrauchte teile dazu, und ran an's werk. damit wird's dann auch nicht teurer als ein komplettes "gebrauchtrad", wenn du dir ein wenig zeit lässt und immer fleißig angebote durchforstest.
im bikemarkt habe ich persönlich noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht. grundsätzlich würde ich mir vor einem kauf immer genau das profil des verkäuferst anschauen, und die bewertungen sind auch hilfreich. jeder, der im bikemarkt etwas anbietet, musste eh vorher seine adresse angeben (grüner haken), und wenn was krumm läuft haben die moderatoren die kontaktdaten. vor allem schützt das natürlich nicht, aber zumindest etwas...

zu learning by doing: funktioniert tatsächlich 
ein fahrrad ist kein hexenwerk, das ist im grunde genommen die allersimpelste mechanik überhaupt. trau dich einfach! das schwierigste an der geschichte finde ich, durch die tausend verschiedenen standards für alle möglichen komponenten durchzusteigen.
buch kannst du dir auch sparen, wofür gibt's denn das forum hier und das restliche internet  z.B. hilfreich http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/


----------



## Nieke (30. August 2012)

Tausend Dank für eure Antworten! Wirklich. Hat mich sehr bestärkt in der Entscheidung selber aufzubauen. Ihr seid toll! Ich werde morgen an meinem freien Nachmittag dann mal den Bikemarkt durchforsten und meine Wunschliste zusammen stellen 
DANKE


----------



## jboe (31. August 2012)

Viel Spaß beim durchforsten!
Ich finde es schwieriger mich für Teile zu entscheiden, als diese ans Rad zu bringen. Und für die Gabel gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit diese zu montieren. 
Es gibt doch hier noch so einen netten Aufbauthread...lass uns doch teilhaben und wenn du Hilfe brauchst, stehen dir bestimmt einige bei 
Pass nur auf das du nicht zu viel Geschmack dran findest, denn ein Keller hat auch nur ein begrenztes Volumen.


----------



## Grino21 (4. September 2012)

Gute Idee. Bin gerade auf den Geschmack gekommen. Auch irgend wann mal ein Bike aufzubauen. Eigentlich brauche ich kein Bike mehr hab schon 3 )

Werde im Winter mal mein Hardtail als Versuchs Bike hernehmen. Abmontieren und wieder rauf usw.
Dann kann ich bei meinem Slash vielleicht mal andere teile drauf Montieren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2012)

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread mal für meine Interessen "missbrauche".

Suche grad selbst ein neues Bike und eine Überlegung ist ebenfalls, ob selbst aufbauen nicht ne Alternative wäre.

Deshalb mal meine Fragen an die Erfahrenen unter euch:
a) Wie viel Zeit muss man ungefähr rechnen (ohne Erfahrung)?
b) (Klingt vielleicht naiv: ) Reicht das bloße "Berechnen" der Geometrie überhaupt? Ich kann ja nicht Probefahren. Gab's da bei jemandem hinterher schonmal ein in dieser Hinsicht "böses Erwachen"?


----------



## snowbikerin (10. September 2012)

hallo WarriorPrincess: 
Wie viel Zeit man ungefähr rechnen muss, ist denke ich, total unterschiedlich. Ich verfolge nun schon seit einer Weile hier den Bikemarkt nach einem geeigneten Rahmen, der auch preislich in Frage kommt, aber bis jetzt war noch nicht wirklich was passendes dabei. Sowas kann dann natürlich schonmal dauern. Bis die Teile dann bei dir sind, dauert: aussuchen, Kontakt aufnehmen, Geld überweisen, Paket bekommen 
Zur zweiten Frage: Die Geometriefrage ist bei mir auch so ein kleines Problemchen  Hab nun für mich entschieden, einfach mal einige Rahmen bei den Fahrrhändlern in der Nähe probezufahren um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen und meiner Meinung ist das eigentlich ne ganz gute Idee  Habe mich dabei in ein Cannoncale Jekyll in S verliebt, aber das geht preislich leider garnicht und da ist der Rahmen auch schwer einzeln zu bekommen (ihr könnt mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber ich bin noch nicht fündig geworden .. )
Mit der Lösung, kannst du dann ja quasi Probefahrten, auch wenn das Endergebnis natürlich auch noch von weiteren Komponenten abhängt (ich denke da an Menge des Federwegs, Spacer, etc .. )
Das war jetzt so das, was mir spontan einfällt. Kann natürlich sein, dass das andere Leute hier im Forum ganz anders sehen 

Liebe Grüße
Nora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2012)

Hey,
danke für die Antwort.

Mit der Zeitfrage meinte ich eher die Zeit, die ich für's zusammenfügen rechnen muss.
Dass das "jagen und sammeln" der Einzelteile seine Zeit braucht, vor allem für Schnapper, ist mir klar 

LG,
Simone


----------



## snowbikerin (10. September 2012)

Ei, ja dann! 
Also die Zeit zum zusammenbauen ist da denke ich auch variabel und hängt natürlich davon ab, wie du dich auskennst. Hab mir vor Jahren mein erstes Dirtbike zusammengesucht und hatte da aber auch Hilfe bei. Das hat dann trotzdem nochmal n Weilchen gedauert, weil irgendwas nicht gepasst hat. Also entweder einiges an Zeit einplanen und selbst versuchen, oder tatkräftige Unterstützung suchen, die dann vielleicht auch alles mögliche an Werkzeug besitzt


----------



## Nieke (10. September 2012)

Na du machst mir ja Hoffnungen  @snowbikerin


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch 
Naja... eine Alternative im Hinterkopf bleibt's... Werd mir erstmal die 2013er Modelle anschauen, was die so bieten... Zeittechnisch wird's bis Weihnachten wohl eher eng werden. Wenn, dann wird das Projekt erst zur Jahreswende intensiv in Angriff genommen...

Mal interessehalber: Welcher Part ist dann der kniffligste??


----------



## snowbikerin (13. September 2012)

sorry Mädels 
Aber gilt hier nicht auch wieder learning by doing? 
Ich wollte euch nicht demotivieren und denke, dass ihr das schon auch selbst hinbekommt. Aber jemand fachkundigen dabeizuhaben, kann ja nicht falsch sein. 
Der kniffligste? Ich denke, das hängt davon ab, was alles wie vorhanden ist. Ich z.B. habe noch keinen Steuersatz verbaut .. Wüsste so auf Anhieb auch nicht, wies gehen soll ^^ aber bei nem gebrauchten Rahmen, sind die meistens schon mit drin 
Dann find ich auch noch das Thema Schaltung etwas undurchsichtig, aber vielleicht finde auch ich nur das so. Tretlager, Kurbel, Kassette, Kralle .. Ich mein, ne Gabel durch die passende Stelle stecken, sollte ja kein Problem sein, aber bei vielen Sachen, so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor, gibts diverse Normen und Dinge zu beachten .. das kann auch schonmal zum Problem werden. 
Ich will euch doch hier nur Antworten geben. Ich mein, probierts doch einfach aus und schaut wie weit ihr kommt. Wenn ihr dann feststellt, es geht garnicht mehr, packt eure Sachen zusammen und geht in den Radladen eures Vertrauens, setzt kurz den Dackelblick auf, oder tut was in die Kaffeetasse und dann habt ihrs 
Ansich kann ich aber sagen: Machts selbst! Macht nämlich tierisch Spaß. Und wenn ihr euch bei den Teilen nicht sicher seid (bzgl. Normen etc.) könnt ihrs doch ins Forum posten. Hier werden Sie geholfen 
Ich für mich hab (eigentlich ) entschieden, auf die 13er Modelle zu warten und dann vielleicht n 12er Schnäppchen zu machen. Selbstaufbau macht wie gesagt tierisch Spaß, aber mir fehlt dazu son bisschen die Zeit .. leider!

Also lasst euch nicht beunruhigen. Durchforstet den Bikemarkt und das Internet, bestellt eure Sachen, und los gehts! 

Hoffentlich konnte ich eure Sorgen ein bisschen zerschlagen?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nieke (13. September 2012)

Alles gut @snowbikerin  War doch nur ein Scherz 
Wie du schon richtig sagst: Man demotiviert sich ja gerne selber am besten. 

Ich warte jetzt auch auf die 2013er Modelle (ich möchte ja immer noch ein Enduro), brauche aber noch das passende Kleingeld. Und währenddessen baue ich mir das kleine Dirtbike auf. 
Meine Gabel ist schon da, Steuersatz und Tretlager lasse ich mir irgendwo montieren. Und dann mal weiter sehen. 
Viel wichtiger ist jetzt erst mal mein kleines Canyon - das muss ordentlich durchgecheckt werden, bis zu meinem Urlaub. 
Da ich zur Zeit leider krank auf der Couch liege, habe ich nicht wirklich Bock auf irgendwas. Aber danach geht´s weiter 

Liebe Grüße
Nieke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

